# FS: Wild Caught Santa Isabel Red Altum



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a group of six of these fish that I need to re home. All are healthy and love to eat. Asking $600 for the group. These go for $100 each at a smaller size.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I maybe interested. 

What water parameters do you have in that tank?

--Nikolay


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Bump!!

$400!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Bump still have these guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone maybe want to trade this entire system for an ADA 60P setup or DSLR?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

